# New build



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all! 
Next week I will be able to buy a PSU & Case.(Birthday)
P,S,This build may take some time due to limited finances
For the time being I will need to use both PSU & Case to re-house our 5 year old PC.

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
On going!

2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Reliable!

3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Not really!

4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
My 5 Year old PC struggles with Company of heroes! my favorite game,it would be good to play on my new system. 

5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding? Maybe a bit ov video edditing? Nothing mind bending.

6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
I would give it a go!

7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
Family photoes/Video!

8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
19" CRT! but will update when funds allow. 

9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
Am slowly working my way thru Comp TIA A+ book & finding things like RAID,Dynamic disk support,etc are only available on XP Pro,2000,I have only got XP home.Never used Vista!
Vista 64premium or 64ultimate or even XP Pro Whatevers the best for games would be good.

10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
Practicle,well vented,Black.Not to meny runway lights bells or whistles. 

11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
No other items needed.

12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
No

13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
No
14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
No!

15. Location: What country do you live in?
UK/Dorset.

I have browsed this forum meny times before & have a vague idea of some of the bits I like the sound of ! 

A case something like this
http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?id=21943#

A PSU Question!Its probably in the Power supplies section but will these new V2.1/2.2 it says & older units be ok for our old PC??

http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...ry_id=263&manufacturer_id=0&tid=cmpsu-750txuk
Is this cheap??
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124740

Whats the difference between these next two??
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/133812
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/133813
Is single rail better?
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134677

A Processor like this!But want to be able to go to a quad in the future!
http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?id=19760

Mobo
http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?id=27966

RAM
http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?id=14845

Graphics
Nvidia 8800GTs sound good but I havent done too much reserch on this yet


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the thermaltakes the WO116 has 3 less 4 pin molex connectors and is SLI and Xfire certified and has modularized cables the WO117 has more 4 pin molex and is SLI certified

Good deal on the WO116 either that or the Corsair 750Tx are both excellent .

If your looking for a gaming build you don't want a G31 chipset P35 or P45 my current favorite is this one > http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...ory_id=251&manufacturer_id=0&tid=ga-ep45-ud3p
And these are also a good boards> http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...gory_id=251&manufacturer_id=0&tid=ga-ep45-ds3
OR http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...&category_id=251&manufacturer_id=0&tid=p5qpro

For video move up to the 9800GT or GTX+ http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...ory_id=693&manufacturer_id=0&tid=pv-t98w-ydq4
Or even the ATI HD4850??

For your OS XP is faster in most games and home edition will work with raid that is a motherboard function and you can install the drivers when you install XP.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks very much for that!Sounds like we have cracked it with the PSU.
What do you think of my choice of case? I just want good cooling,functional black and hopefolly below the £40.00 mark??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 300 is a decent case but with the psu mounted on the bottom near the video card you will need to add at least 1 fan to the front to get decent air flow into the the case it comes with a rear and a top but no front fans.
Here are some better pictures of it and the spec list> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042&Tpk=Antec 300


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have now got my Antec 300 Case Thermaltake PSU and have decided to go for the GA-EP45-UD3P.Fingers crossed I may have enough to get it this week


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi just shopping for a new mobo! Found this one! http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152609
and dont know what the 'T' in,GA-EP45T-UD3P means??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The T means it takes DDR3 Ram look for a GA EP45 UD3P instead you don't need DDR3 it's a bit finicky.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Wrench! I have ordered GA-EP45-UD3P should be here within 5 days!just one question though what sort of memory do you recommend??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A pair of these would work nice> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130429


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi I have now got my Mobo and am busy scratching my head looking at the manuel !!
This month I may be abel to buy a CPU & some memmory.
I think maybe this one??
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139971
If this type of CPU is OK my question is will I need to buy different Heat sink & fan and if so what do I look for!
Can you get CPU Heat sink & upgraded fan deals ??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It comes with a heat sink and fan I you are not planning on Over clocking then it will be fine.

If you do want to OC then one of these, but you could always set it up stock and change it out later> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/120876


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just ordered my CPU! and am now wondering which graphics card??
Maybe this one?? http://www.ebuyer.com/product/153190


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is a good card but this has one has better cooling and the dual slot exhausts the hot air out the back of the case, if you can swing it, it is worth the extra.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159308


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks yes it looks like a good card!


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know its a crime against the TFT revolution but will this card power my old 19" CRT monitor??
PS just found this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HIS-ATI-Radeo...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the IceQ is a good card and that also looks to be a good price.
And they will work just fine with a CRT.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

My parts Bought list is slowly growing!
Intel	Core™ 2 Duo E8400 3GHz 6MB Wolfdale 45nm 1333
GA-EP45-UD3P 
Thermaltake Toughpower Modular 750w PSU
Antec 300 tower
I think I will have too order my memory next! 
Corsair 4GB Kit (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 XMS2 
Graphics card will have to wait a bit!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Little at a time


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

What do you think of these two fans that I saw in a Micro mart column.
this one has a four pin connection
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134773/show_product_reviews
this three
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/105994/show_product_specifications?spectype=extended


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I like the Freezer Pro 7's not as good as a Zalman but better then stock and cheaper then the Former.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Is it better to have a 4 pin connection than three? I couldn't find it on e buyer but Overclockers spec says the Pro 7 have a three pin connection?


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

One of the comments on ebuyer was saying that Akasa's got a higher max fan speed?


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Long Day, Glass O Red's finally got 2 me? Going to play COH now on me old bone PC! Its, I can only look down on my squads time! Too much action or explosion and it all goes to freeze frame! Im'e so looking forward to playing this game on me new PC! CU Soon!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it has a 3 pin the 4th is the speed control it works without it, I have no experience with the Akasa as I never seen them here.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

My memory arrived yesterday! What do you think of this http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=890840


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They are a nice card.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a couple of old 7200rpm 40Gb PATA drives I was thinking of using for my new build with two of these http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139071 for connecting up?

I may just be able to afford one of these this month as well http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129570


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try to get the Sata drive 40 Gig gets used up fast today.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Back at last! I am now ready to continue with my Build and want to know after 6 mths is this http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=36112 is still a good graphics card ??

I have also found this one http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=27731 and wondered what the difference is??

:wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Now the 5000 series cards are out either the HD5770 or HD5850 the 5770 will outperform the 4850> http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=37825&category_id=1034&manufacturer_id=0


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Would I be abel to use this card with my old CRT??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will have a DVI to VGA adapter with it.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hope I got all of the parts too build now !Got my Radeon 5700,CPU cooler and another drive.Now just need to find the time to get building.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi! Its a bit late in the day now but Ime getting my parts out ready to start building my new ish pc think at the mo ime gona start with the I/O Shield ! Ime a bit nervous about building its my first build and I dont wanna mess it up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Set it up on the bench first > Bench Test


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will get the CPU cooler memory graphics card PSU attached


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will get the CPU cooler memory graphics card PSU attached


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will get the CPU cooler memory graphics card PSU attached


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have it set up?


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Got CPU Cooler memory installed not shure which PCI slot to put graphics card in 16X I think! Got side tracked with meal dishes munndane life stuff! Got to hit the hay now! Got work 05.45 long hrs. I will have to get back to it maybe tomarrow night


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The PCIe x16 slot is the first long slot closest to the CPU. Otherwise known as the Blue one.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I may have eneugh money soon to spend £200 or less on a 22" ish monitor! Any suggestions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Monitors are tough, the models there will be different numbers because of the voltage, but generally Samsung and Asus monitors are good.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks! I have been looking at samsung as my bro has baught that brand in the last year.I will also look at Acer now you say about them.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not Acer, Asus.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi I was looking at this http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/monitors/display/samsung-sm2233rz_3.html
on my Radeon HD 5770 it says 2X DVI connectors! Is this the Duel link DVI needed for the 120 Hz technology on this monitor?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No DVI dual link is the type of port/connector/cable not 2 of them dual link still only uses a single port > http://www.datapro.net/techinfo/dvi_info.html#Page03

The reference design of the 5770 is dual link ports> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk.../pages/ati-radeon-hd-5770-specifications.aspx


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi I was looking at this http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/monitors/display/samsung-sm2233rz_3.html
on my Radeon HD 5770 it says 2X DVI connectors! Is this the Duel link DVI needed for the 120 Hz technology on this monitor?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> No DVI dual link is the type of port/connector/cable not 2 of them dual link still only uses a single port > http://www.datapro.net/techinfo/dvi_info.html#Page03
> 
> The reference design of the 5770 is dual link ports> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk.../pages/ati-radeon-hd-5770-specifications.aspx


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have found so far that one stick of my Corsair 4GB Kit (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 XMS2 Memory Kit CL5 dose not seem to work! Baught 3/3/09 so I will be lucky to get a replacement/Refund?? It will probably be difficult to find another to use as a matching pair! Will probably have to get another 4GB Kit ??


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

At least one sitck works! I can leave it set up and carry on after work this week when I get a chance!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The sticks will be warrantied as a pair, if the retailer won't take them back you'll have to RMA them through Corsair


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will phone the retailer tomarrow to see how things stand! Its the first time they've been out of the box since new 3/3/09!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I missed the 09 I think you'll have RMA through Corsair they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Phoned Ebuyer who say they will email me within 72hrs ! what do you think of these ? http://www.digitalversus.com/article-358-4495-36.html and http://www.digitalversus.com/article-357-8128-36.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think the 2233 is the better monitor, but I also think the 3D isn't all it's made out to be yet.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Its so hard to make a decision with all the choice available? I do like the larger screensize of the P2470H


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What I saw on the 24 was a couple bad reviews on the 1080P HD picture quality, if your not going to use it for HD then it'll probably be fine, if 1080 HD is a concern I would keep looking.


----------



## rich08 (Nov 24, 2008)

How about this one!
http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/asus-vh236h/4505-3174_7-33615002.html#cnetReview


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've used that Asus monitor for a couple of builds it's a decent monitor, I haven't had any complaints.


----------

